# Poop question for the day!



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, so my little dinosaurs Harmony and Cadence have mated, and I think Cadence is going to lay soon. I have the nesting box set up in their "room" (we don't call it a cage..), and they're building with dry grass and things i leave for them..
Here's the question: I'm noticing that in the morning when I let them out, the first thing they do is let out this HUGE, slightly smelly poop! It has a grainy smell, so I think it's the food, and it's about a tablespoon's worth, but the question is, is this normal? I have the feeling that they're not pooping in the cage because they're getting ready to nest, but I wanted to know if anyone with indoor pigeons has seen this... For the rest of the day, the poops are normal...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is normal for nesting pigeons to have large volume smelly poop, esp the hen, hormone issues and just changes in the body.. when they sit the eggs they will hold it in as well, and when they have their break or the hen has her break really, we call it dropping da bomb.. it is normal. but annoying.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sevenof14 said:


> OK, so my little dinosaurs Harmony and Cadence have mated, and I think Cadence is going to lay soon. I have the nesting box set up in their "room" (we don't call it a cage..), and they're building with dry grass and things i leave for them..
> Here's the question: I'm noticing that in the morning when I let them out, the first thing they do is let out this HUGE, slightly smelly poop! It has a grainy smell, so I think it's the food, and it's about a tablespoon's worth, but the question is, is this normal? I have the feeling that they're not pooping in the cage because they're getting ready to nest, but I wanted to know if anyone with indoor pigeons has seen this... For the rest of the day, the poops are normal...


To add with spirit wings,
It comes naturally to them when nesting. Its their attempt to keep the nest clean. If they poop in the nest it will get dirty so will the eggs when laid. So they hold the poop in their intestine and excrete when their partner comes to relieve them from sitting shift.
So its normal


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I "third" that reply - yes, doves and pigeons have ENORMOUS poops when breeding !!!


----------

